# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Choupette - chatonne 6 mois tigrée gris beaux yeux verts - Dpt 78

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Choupette
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 Contacter les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre

Choupette est une jeune femelle de 6 mois qui est à adopter sous notre association Erka, jamais sans Toit.
Elle sera vaccinée, identifiée, stérilisée et testée Fiv / Felv pour son adoption.
Elle est visible dans le sud des Yvelines (78).
Une participation financière d'un montant de 180 euros sera demandée pour ses frais d'adoption.
Pour toute demande d'adoption, merci de remplir le questionnaire suivant :
https://webquest.fr/?m=79528_associa...oit---adoption





https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...0263&__tn__=-R

----------


## doriant

Clos - reservée

----------

